# DWT. T-shirt



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Guys, i will have to pass on the project on the t-shirt for a couple of weeks , we just find out that my mother have a breast cancer , so to be honest i'm not in the mood right now , i appologized , and if someone whants to make them , its ok with me . That the reason why i'm not so often on dwt . 

Once again , sorry for those who were waiting for the shirt , hope you understand , eric


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't worry about us machinemud. You do what you have to do and we'll still be here. Sorry to hear that about your mom.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Guys, i will have to pass on the project on the t-shirt for a couple of weeks , we just find out that my mother have a breast cancer , so to be honest i'm not in the mood right now , i appologized , and if someone whants to make them , its ok with me . That the reason why i'm not so often on dwt .
> 
> Once again , sorry for those who were waiting for the shirt , hope you understand , eric


Family comes 1st machine

One trait all us tradesmen have is to stick to our word, and I'm sure everyone on this site will say you don't half to bend over backwards for us members here on dwt. We are measured by the deeds we do, not what we say we will do. We all know where your heart should be right now...... not with us

So look after your family 1st. cancer can be beaten in it's early stages, and I hope that is where she's at. But she will need all the support she can get.

Besides, we can always force PT to make the "T" shirts:whistling2:

Now go spend some time with your mother:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I wish your mom a rapid recovery Machine.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope your mom gets well soon machine, sorry to hear about it.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

machinemud said:


> Guys, i will have to pass on the project on the t-shirt for a couple of weeks , we just find out that my mother have a breast cancer , so to be honest i'm not in the mood right now , i appologized , and if someone whants to make them , its ok with me . That the reason why i'm not so often on dwt .
> 
> Once again , sorry for those who were waiting for the shirt , hope you understand , eric


They have come a long way with treating and fighting cancer so think positive and look forward to her quick recovery. 
Here's a coincidence for you.....My motherinlaw was just diagnosed with the same 2 days ago, it's fricken everywhere.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Cancer sucks. I've had family beat it and die from it. Tell yer Ma to lay a good ole fashion [email protected] slap on that cancer.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Besides, we can always force PT to make the "T" shirts:whistling2:


OMG! That's awful! I have to make shirts now!? lol!
Sorry, that was a bad joke! haha. 
I'm sorry to hear about your mother Eric...
Don't even worry about us! The fact that you even posted a thread to let us know what was happening wasn't even necessary with everything you have going on. Im sure everybody here understands.
You and your family are on our hearts and minds.
If you need anything or just want to talk you have my number buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

Thoughts and support, man. We're pullin for her.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Real sorry to hear about your mother machine. As the other guys have said family first:thumbsup:.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

sorry to hear of this,hopefully your mother can become a survivor of breast cancer,many are. my family and i are yearly partisipents in the local dragon boat races.fundraiser for breast cancer,with up to 2000 paddler's it's afeel good event,so if you get the oppurtunity in your area check it out.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Mom machine.  
Stay strong for her man. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. :thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Hang in there, Take care of you and yours. I wish you the best . Sad news and I am sorry you have to deal with this. Keep the chin up Take Care.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, I hope it was caught early and best wishes for your mother to be wearing a pink survivor shirt.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mums are the best, Treat them well and let them know thanks for what they have done for you while we can. eh.

Hope yours is ok bro.


----------

